# Citizen Aqualand,i Want It.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I really want the JP2000 Roy has.I had an original one a year or so ago,on steel.Bloody great lump of coolness it was,only sold it because it had a gold bezel and pushers,and have wanted it back even since.

They are not this cheap when you buy them for outside the UK,and I know where I would buy mine from


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

In no way are my posts advertisments for RLT watches.I have never met Roy Taylor and I am in no way connected with him or his business


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wan't it too Alex, it's harder for me to resist as well as the watch is only two feet away.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch indeed (even for a quartz







) but unfortunately I've just succumbed and bought a great big lovely hunk of a Seiko which may well spell the end of my watch addiction (at least until the next "must have" comes along anyway














).

Details, pictures, droolings and rantings when it arrives


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know what it is, I know what it is!!!!!

Well done mate they are superb


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I wan't it too Alex, it's harder for me to resist as well as the watch is only two feet away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this just a cunning ploy to get someone to feel sorry for you and remove the temptation Roy


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm hoping to have it if it is still there when I have the money saved up.


----------

